# Do I have to use a bit on the trail?



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Is there some sort of unwritten rule that you have to use a bit on your horse on a trail ride?

When daughter and I went with a group on that trail ride last month, daughter and I used hackamores on our girls. Daughter used a nice little side pull that her horse has been trained with since she was started under saddle. I used a mechanical hackamore on my Dancer because that was all I felt she needed - she responds to it quite well.

One of the other riders told us we should be using bits on our horses on the trail rides, but she didn't say why. She did seem pretty upset that we were using hackamores.

I'd like to ride with groups again - it was a lot of fun. I sure don't want to upset anyone - though if bits are some sort of requirement, I may have to pass.:-(


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Feel free to use whatever you want. There are no rules like that. That lady was out of line.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like a rider who is misinformed. I ride Bonnie on all types of trails in either a Little S hack or a bosal. 

There are probably many riders who believe that you need more then a hack to control a horse - certainly untrue.

I would continue to use whatever your horse goes well in.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My friend's arab mare won't go out on trails in anything BUT a hackamore (well, she technically uses a side pull, but same concept lol)! If you put a bit in her mouth when you're out on the trail, you are just ASKING for a fight. Our BO uses hackamores on most of his younger dude string horses, too. In fact, I think out of all the horses used on trails (for the dude string) and for lessons at our stable, four of them use an actual bit. The rest use hackamores and don't have any problems. In fact, the horses that ride in bits are generally a little more difficult to handle than the horses in hackamores (probably because they're older and have developed some bad habits from being dude string horses most of their lives).

I'm contemplating using a hackamore or side pull (or bitless bridle) for Aires on trails and just using a bit for the arena work, actually.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Agreed, you can use whatever your horse is already familiar and comfortable with.
What you don't want to do is use vastly unfamiliar equipment for the first time out on trail.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Darn, tried to edit but was too late...

Just wanted to add that a lot of people are under the misguided impression that hackamores don't give the same kind of control that a bit does. I've found (through research and talking with our trainer and BO) that it's just the opposite.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The unwritten rule that *should be written in stone* is that you should have control of your horse when trail riding, particularly in a group. 

In your horse was not maintaining accepted trail distance, (At least one horse's length at the walk, 2 at the trot, 3 at faster gaits) was running up on other horse's hind ends or staying parked over the horse in front of them's hind end, unable or unwilling to moderate pace, unwilling to wait after crossing a trail obstacle but barged ahead while others were on the far side of the obstacle, an irritated trail companion might have assumed that the problem was tack, not training. 

If you horses are perfectly trail broke, maintain safe following distances, go in front and behind willingly, moderate pace when called for, and negotiate obstacles without drama no one should have any cause to question your tack.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm with everyone else. Tack is about control. That's whats important. 

Sounds like to me that lady was what I call the "what it's suppose to look like" horse-owner, NOT a horseman. The horse-owner wants their horse to look and act like every horse that John Wayne ever rode, bit included and riding into the sunset....
The horseman knows what works for thier own horse and there is a level trust and training that the horse-owner will never understand because it "doesn't look right". 

Congrats for being a competent horseman... or horsewoman! =)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

heartprints62 said:


> Sounds like to me that lady was what I call the "what it's suppose to look like" horse-owner, NOT a horseman. The horse-owner wants their horse to look and act like every horse that John Wayne ever rode, bit included and riding into the sunset....
> The horseman knows what works for thier own horse and there is a level trust and training that the horse-owner will never understand because it "doesn't look right".
> 
> Congrats for being a competent horseman... or horsewoman! =)


Just want to say: VERY WELL-PUT! :clap::thumbsup:


----------



## eclaire23 (Oct 26, 2010)

In my neck of the woods hacks get a bad rep b/c the stupid people use them. They're the ones that dont control their horse and dont want to either.

No rule of the such is written in stone- nor should it be!

You sound like you know what your doing with it. So keep using it!
The lady will just have to get use to the fact you enjoy using a hack- All I can say is prove her uppidy-ness wrong.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

As long as you have control, use whatever you like.
I actually think it would be _worse_ to go trail riding in tack you and your horse weren't familiar with and comfortable using.
I've trail ridden in a halter and lead rope several times.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree, that lady was out of line. She did not know you or your horses, so she should have kept her mouth shut. The rule that should be written in stone is don't make assumptions about other peoples horses and keep your mouth shut unless something their horse is doing directly effects you.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I would have told her to mind her own business, I am being nice when I say this. Of all the years I have been on trail, I have never had anyone make such a direct/rude comment to me. I call them do good-ers. When I am on trail, I could give a rat's a** what people choose for tack. Unless I am asked for an opinion, I keep my mouth shut, what a bit**.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow. I've never heard of this "rule". In fact, bitless is encouraged in my sect of trail riding. 

Hackamores have a good deal of bite; more than some snaffles or even curbs. This lady didn't seem to know her tack. Hackamores aren't like riding in a halter, folks.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Even if someone chooses to ride in a halter, so be it. If their horse responds well, so be it. There isn't ONE way to achieve positive results....UGH, do-gooders.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

All I ever use are Hackamores. Heck ,,,, ride with twine if thats all your horses need and have a good ole time.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I feel better, now. I had very few problems with Dancer on the trail - she was one of the better behaved ones, in fact. Not to mention it was her first trail ride - she was never ridden anywhere but in her pasture before I got her. The only problem I had would not have been fixed by a bit - she got tired (she was carrying _twice_ the weight the other horses were carrying - I'm hugely fat!) and she got a little ****y when she got tired. She was never "out of control," she just pawed the ground when asked to stand and wait for the other riders to finish practicing going across the teeter totter obstacle on the trail. Because of her breed/build, when she pawed, she had a LOT of knee action when she was pawing, and her nose was touching her chest - made it a little scary to those not familiar with her or the breeding. (Those of us who knew Dancer, and the background of the Spanish Mustangs weren't particularly impressed.) A bit wouldn't have fixed that. A quick smack on the neck sure did. That was the only bad moment she had on the trail.


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm guessing if someone had the nerve to say something things may have been worse than you think. As you said you had to hit her on the neck. Sounds like the little girl could use more time with a trainer. JMO


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

dee said:


> Thanks guys. I feel better, now. I had very few problems with Dancer on the trail - she was one of the better behaved ones, in fact. Not to mention it was her first trail ride - she was never ridden anywhere but in her pasture before I got her. The only problem I had would not have been fixed by a bit - she got tired (she was carrying _twice_ the weight the other horses were carrying - I'm hugely fat!) and she got a little ****y when she got tired. She was never "out of control," she just pawed the ground when asked to stand and wait for the other riders to finish practicing going across the teeter totter obstacle on the trail. Because of her breed/build, when she pawed, she had a LOT of knee action when she was pawing, and her nose was touching her chest - made it a little scary to those not familiar with her or the breeding. (Those of us who knew Dancer, and the background of the Spanish Mustangs weren't particularly impressed.) A bit wouldn't have fixed that. A quick smack on the neck sure did. That was the only bad moment she had on the trail.


Her first time on trail and all she did was paw? She just needs more miles/exposure. Being that it was her first time on trail, her behavior isn't abnormal and in my opinion not bad at all. She sounds like she was a little insecure/impatient which isn't abnormal. It's all new to her. What is a trainer going to do for you if he/she isn't taking your horse on trail and around other horses while on trail and exposing her to obstacles? I've seen horses with many years of arena training/time on them and when the horse gets out on trail, it's like the horse is a kid in a candy store. They are unruly. Work her while on trail, take her up hills and around trees, keep her mind working. Over time they figure it out. Consistance...


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Of the fifteen people in our group, three were professional trainers that were taking greenbroke horses out for their first time. One of the trainers is the one that trained daughter's horse for her and has given both of us lots of good advice on dealing with our horses. Dancer was a real bi*** when we first got her. Without the advice and encouragement of that trainer, Dancer would probably not have been rideable at all today. She gave me tips and tricks to use to help bring Dancer under control in the saddle. I wasn't upset by her pawing - and the other lady's comment about needing a bit were long before the pawing incident. That lady was NOT a professional trainer. All three trainers thought Dancer did very well - especially for a first timer. There were horses with a lot more trail experience than Dancer that didn't behave nearly as well - some were pretty scary! I just thought that there might have been something about trail etiquette that required a bit or something the way that one lady was talking.

BTW - Dancer and I have been invited to go on a moonlight trail ride by another group. Some of their members were with us on her first ride and thought she did fine. It will be on the same trail, but it won't be nearly as hot. Daughter and I are thinking about going - if my foot heals up enough by then.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I know and ride with plenty of people who use hackamores and bosals on the trail. It's what ever works best for you and your horse.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If your horse did that well on her first trail, it sounds like you did great. Maybe my arabs are just a little hot blooded, but I usually figure that if I am alive and nobody got hurt on the first dozen rides or so, we did ok. I try to go out with people who are willing to go slow. Spooking from a walk is easier to calm than spooking from a canter.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Agree with everyone else, use what works! My horse actually does WORSE in a bit than his side pull. At least with him, less is more. He fights and braces, chomps on the bit but he is relaxed and happy in the side pull. I feel I have more control because he is much more willing to respond to my aids and isn't concerned with whats in his mouth.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you should use whatever works best for you.

We have big organized trail rides sometimes where I live and there is a guy who rides his horse completely bridless... he has just a thin rope around the base of the horse's neck for back up. And his horse never steps out of line and is perfectly behaved.

There are lots of ettiquette rules. But no rules so much on what tack to use or not use. As long as you feel safe and everyone around you is safe, then use whatever you feel is appropriate for your horse


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL! That is crazy! I ride my horse bareback with just a rope and halter. Of course that is just trails in my neighbors field. But I trust her completely. Only time I use the bit and bridle is when riding on the road. Just a little added safety and control. However I don't really feel she needs it!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Equus_girl said:


> LOL! That is crazy! I ride my horse bareback with just a rope and halter. Of course that is just trails in my neighbors field. But I trust her completely. Only time I use the bit and bridle is when riding on the road. Just a little added safety and control. However I don't really feel she needs it!



Must be nice!! My horse is a bit to flighty for that..........


----------



## KimAND6horses (Aug 29, 2011)

I say good thing that lady dont ride in my neck of the woods or she would just be mad all the darn time ...hahaha we ride and CONTROL our horses in whatever it takes...snaffles, medium ports w/ rollers, hacks, bosal, and yes the handy dandy HALTER AND A LEAD ROPE! Whatever you can control your horse in is all you need to ride in...plain and simple. Next time you get "You should have a bit in that horses mouth on the trail" suggest to her that she gets her head out of the the old western movies and in the real world(and say it witha real SWEET smile on Your face and then ride away)...just because you watch cowboys on TV doesn't give you cowboy knowledge for crying out loud....


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

PerchiesKisses said:


> We have big organized trail rides sometimes where I live and there is a guy who rides his horse completely bridless... he has just a thin rope around the base of the horse's neck for back up. And his horse never steps out of line and is perfectly behaved.


Amazing! I use a bit on my greenbroke mare, only b/c she is really headstrong and stubborn and she bucked me the two times I used a hack, but she did well on it up until then, lol...

I want to eventually get her into a hack. I actually respect people who have enough control and respect of their horses that they dont need a piece of metal in their mouth.


----------



## Nifty (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello! It is not the other riders' business! Especially if you have control - which is a basic thing any trail rider should have anyway. We ride our ponies in bitless bridles, plus the little shetland pulls a little jinker - bitless and blinkerless.
I think it is rather ignorant of anyone to tell you what to use, be polite and do not let them bother you.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

My opinion for what its worth. As long as your horse will listen to you when under preasure what's the problem. Even a horse that is controlled with a bit will take it by the teeth and bolt if in fear, and the bit won't stop it.

A calm head by the rider can bring it back under control. Having a horse that will give you its head when asked will respond to a one rein stop better than one being hauled on by both reins while heading in a straight line.

Sounds like the person who made the comment about having to have a bit perhaps should try it for themself and decide which method is best. Hauling back on a bit and risk the horse going over backwards or turning the horse into a decreasing circle.
If you trust your horse to listen to you and it has good brakes and manners, then indicate to those who disagree to take a running jump.

I use a bit, however Stella has taught me she objects to me being to hard, by shaking her head, flicking her tail hard, and will stretch out her head, taking the pressure out of my grip and the moment I release she settles. She prefers a loose rein. But I learnt that from the horse, by listening to her.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Just another point, I notice many replies ride bare back. I can't do that. Keep fallin off. But I do it with style. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. Dancer was never out of control on that ride. The only thing she did wrong was paw the ground when she got a little impatient waiting for the other horses to complete an "obstacle." 

I think what unnerved that lady was the fact that Dancer hadn't been ridden more than a few minutes at a time in several years. Our trainer friend had told everyone about that - not because she was worried, but that she was amazed at how well behaved Dancer was for not having been ridden in so long. (The trainer loves the way she moves for some reason. Dancer has a high stepping trot that is as smooth as butter - really looks unusual to me.)


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I know a few people who trail ride with a rope halter and a lead rope. When I met them for the first time I thought they were suicidal and I worried for my own life too, as we went trail riding together. Then I got to know their horses a bit more. To describe them as bombproof would be a huge underestimation of their temperament. We were out for the weekend and they didn't have a single problem with their horses, even when a few other horses decided to race up the hill, they wouldn't even walk faster until their riders asked them to. Now I wish I could ever go out with my horse like that, that must make one hell of an enjoyable ride. Though I'd probably miss my crazy gelding's little spooks at everything and fall asleep pretty soon... lol

I found a photo of one of them from one of our rides (the grey horse). I LOVE this little pony. You could hop on him bareback and bridleless and ask him to walk through fire and he'd just do that.
http://tinyurl.com/42nns3x


----------

